# Hey guys



## edwordsteve (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi,
This is steve and i am a sales consultant. I am new in this forum and hope i will benefited by this forum to build my body properly. Thanks


----------



## Arnold (Aug 26, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*edwordsteve* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 26, 2011)

welocme


----------



## deadlifter405 (Aug 27, 2011)

Welcome Steve.


----------



## fisher4550 (Aug 27, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Madmann (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi.


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 27, 2011)

Whats up Steve.  This is a good place.  Eat hard lift harder then eat even harder


----------



## mother (Aug 27, 2011)

hey


----------



## edwordsteve (Aug 28, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thank you guys


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Aug 28, 2011)

This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation.  Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh.  Check out the banners.   See you around!


V/R
Chris


----------



## dsmith (Aug 28, 2011)

welcome


----------



## gearin up (Aug 28, 2011)

welcome from one new guy to another


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 29, 2011)

sup sup welcome


----------



## Gena Marie (Aug 30, 2011)

Welcome to the board Steve.  You came to the right place to get a ton of great advice


----------



## fitter420 (Aug 30, 2011)

welcome.


----------



## fitter420 (Aug 31, 2011)

k


----------



## MTB81 (Aug 31, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## gwr15 (Sep 1, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## fit4life (Sep 5, 2011)

hello


----------



## phoenixrizzin (Sep 6, 2011)

welcome


----------



## AkaMr.AK (Sep 6, 2011)

Great to have you


----------



## brazey (Sep 6, 2011)

welcome to a great site.


----------



## Metalman1 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello I'm glad to be a new member if this site.


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 6, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## l69lou (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello and welcome,


----------



## shearerr (Sep 13, 2011)

welcome


----------



## draconian (Sep 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum bro


----------



## zkyzalimit (Sep 14, 2011)

welcome


----------

